# graphic card selection between 670 and 7950



## amjath (Nov 30, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Coolermaster Extreme power plus 500W [don't freak out read below]

2. What is your budget?
Ans: My budget is getting either GTX 670 or HD7950

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1920*1080

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: i7 2600k, Asrock z77 extreme4, 8GB RAM, 2TB HDD, Hyper 212 evo, ASUS DVD writer, currently powering 3 Non LED 120mm fans, 1 Non LED 120mm fan on 212 evo as pull push, 1 LED 120mm fan.

Note:

I have a eye on ASUS non top 670 and 7950 and Gigabyte Windforce 670 and 7950. Or suggest me a best brand for these 2.
Also please suggest me a PSU for powering my system. I will also add a 256GB SSD [as soon as my nephew returns for US], 1 more 2 TB HDD and 2 more LED 120mm fans.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 30, 2012)

Get Gigabyte GTX 670 which is better than HD 7950 and it's priced nicely at 25.5K. Get Seasonic SII 620W which should be sufficient to handle your rig along with loads of cpu & gpu overclocking.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

If available at the range of 25k, then 670. And what's your budget for SMPS?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2012)

Different games different performance. See this AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

670 has edge.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a serious option, if available:-

SAPPHIRE GRAPHIC CARD HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC WITH BOOST


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 30, 2012)

As for SMPS get Corsair TX650 or TX750 blind eyed even if they cost you a bit more than the competition. Difference between costs of these two would be around 1k. And I guess Cooler Master GX750 sells at around same price as that of Corsair TX750. Corsair PSUs are better than CM ones.  Get TX750 if you can and future proof yourself even for dual card setup.

And btw Cooler Master does not have a single officially certified PSU from AMD. Corsair TX650 and TX750 both are AMD certified. Not that this matters much but still just wanted to update


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Get Gigabyte GTX 670 which is better than HD 7950 and it's priced nicely at 25.5K. Get Seasonic SII 620W which should be sufficient to handle your rig along with loads of cpu & gpu overclocking.


thx for ur input 
Do u think Gigabyte Windforce 3x available here



Skud said:


> If available at the range of 25k, then 670. And what's your budget for SMPS?


around 4k dude



thetechfreak said:


> Different games different performance. See this AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
> 
> 670 has edge.


ll look at it thx
Edit: I just checked it is the 7950 is with latest drivers I dont think so



Skud said:


> This is a serious option, if available:-
> 
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHIC CARD HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC WITH BOOST



once i saw this out of stock in md and now in pre order ll keep on that.
What do think about this boost performance. Will it take 670 OC. I may consider this cause of the price and new AMD's driver performance



mandarpalshikar said:


> As for SMPS get Corsair TX650 or TX750 blind eyed even if they cost you a bit more than the competition. Difference between costs of these two would be around 1k. And I guess Cooler Master GX750 sells at around same price as that of Corsair TX750. Corsair PSUs are better than CM ones.  Get TX750 if you can and future proof yourself even for dual card setup.
> 
> And btw Cooler Master does not have a single officially certified PSU from AMD. Corsair TX650 and TX750 both are AMD certified. Not that this matters much but still just wanted to update



My budget for the PSU is 4k. So please suggest on that. If the budget is less please see my current need on post to power the current config.

PS: I ll overclock


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

For SMPS, even Corsair GS600 is over 4k I think, and should do the job. Regarding graphics card, I would say up to 22-23k, 7950 is the way to go. Beyond that, get the Gigabyte 670 OC.


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2012)

^ Ur suggestion ll fulfill my current rig, future addition and OC of my CPU [@4 Ghz] and GPU??

Asus DC2 is always good for OC and for its cooler but is it worth ~27k [@Golchhait]


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2012)

It should, but if you can increase your budget get the TX650 or GS700, to be on the safe side. 

Regarding the gfx card, at 27k, you are close to 7970 territory, so better to stay away from it or get a 7970.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 1, 2012)

@OP - whats your mobo ? Asus z77 extreme4 ??? you mean to say Asrock right ?

You're going into a territory where stability of your system wont be guaranteed. ASRock mobos dont have good reputation for their components. Some people/reviewers have doubts about ASrocks claims that they use Digital VRM.
Anyways... there is no point in me saying anything about your mobo now as you already have it. So please buy a good PSU... don't go for Cooler Master. Increase your budget and get a good PSU since you are planning to OC your CPU and GFX.
So for only 1k more you'll be insuring stability of your system.

GS600 - 4.4K - Buy Corsair | Buy Corsair 600G Power Supply | Corsair CMPSU 600G Power Supply
TX650 V2 - 5.6K - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 SMPS

And there was a similar thread on GS vs TX series in TDF -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/159924-corsair-gs600-vs-tx650.html

Visit itdepot in Chennai and see if you can cut a good deal on TX650V2. They are quoting it for 5.6K on their online store.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

@ OP - just get a Corsair GS500 / CX600v2 - fits your budget nicely.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 1, 2012)

GS500 would be sufficient to power your system, though I'd bet on SeaSonic S12II 520 @4.4K . Future GPU will always be more power efficient, so you need not worry about upgrades.



amjath said:


> thx for ur input
> Do u think Gigabyte Windforce 3x available here



Windforce 3x isn't available in India right now, otherwise I would have picked it anyday over HD 7950 @ 25k. But HD 7950 @ 22.5K is good deal too/


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2012)

thx for all ur suggestions I think I should go for TX650 so that it ll be sufficient for my future upgrades



mandarpalshikar said:


> @OP - whats your mobo ? Asus z77 extreme4 ??? you mean to say Asrock right ?
> 
> GS600 - 4.4K - Buy Corsair | Buy Corsair 600G Power Supply | Corsair CMPSU 600G Power Supply
> TX650 V2 - 5.6K - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 SMPS
> ...



OOps op corrected. Yes its Asrock. I'm in chennai. I went to purchase xbox 360 controller the price is too high. the price u see is without handling and shipping. Ill see some other place then



ashis_lakra said:


> Windforce 3x isn't available in India right now, otherwise I would have picked it anyday over HD 7950 @ 25k. But HD 7950 @ 22.5K is good deal too/



*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-670-test-review,3217-16.html

in this review gigabyte 3x knocked all the cards. But unfortunately it is not available

Note:

I had previous thought of getting gfx card for US, but after seeing many threads about this and warranty I dropped the idea.
But once I called ASUS customer care about this, she said "She needs my serial number to check whether warranty can be done in India. Also to check whether it is bought from genuine place."
Then I hanged the phone I dont have one 
What is this mean I can buy from US and claim warranty here is it???


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 1, 2012)

^ if the card has international warranty


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> GS500 would be sufficient to power your system, though I'd bet on SeaSonic S12II 520 @4.4K . Future GPU will always be more power efficient, so you need not worry about upgrades./



most of the seasonic PSUs are of great quality but the main issue is their RMA which may take just too long.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2012)

BTW, currently Sapphire HD 7950 OC VAPOR-X Edition with Boost is available at 20.7K + 4% vat in Vedant Computer Kolkata. You can consider that one too.


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> most of the seasonic PSUs are of great quality but the main issue is their RMA which may take just too long.


That's why I'm considering corsair



Cilus said:


> BTW, currently Sapphire HD 7950 OC VAPOR-X Edition with Boost is available at 20.7K + 4% vat in Vedant Computer Kolkata. You can consider that one too.


There is no online shopping I wanted to use my credit card


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is the number of Vedant Computer:-
033-221-29832
033-225-37597

Call them and check if there is any way to use your Credit Card.


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Here is the number of Vedant Computer:-
> 033-221-29832
> 033-225-37597
> 
> Call them and check if there is any way to use your Credit Card.



Thx ll do it

EDIT:
Shipping: Yes
Credit Card: No
Payment by cash may be account transfer I think 

Any good deal cilus


----------

